

What's the best lightweight Linux distro? - known
http://tuxradar.com/content/whats-best-lightweight-linux-distro

======
tom_b
Any comments on dev work on older laptops with lightweight Linux distros?

I have a IBM T23 Thinkpad with 384MB of memory. I took Arch for a spin and was
happy for awhile, recently made a move to Xubuntu, but neither have been
exactly the right thing. I do a little emacs/slime/lisp hacking with this
setup, a little Ruby, etc. Works OK, but not great. Xubuntu was a great
install, up-and-running with no config needed experience.

~~~
kunley
Even if you switch off the bloats like Gnome or Kde, I guess the most resource
hungry stuff is still your web browser which you inevitably use. Firefox is
not lightweight anymore. I wonder what would it be if you used Google Chrome
in your setup.

